# School Safety Conference, March 31,2006



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

*SCHOOL SAFETY CONFERENCE* 
*Sponsored by NASRO Region 4 and the M.J.P.O.A.* 
*Friday March 31, 2006* 
*Sheraton Colonial Hotel and Conference Center, Wakefield, Massachusetts*

_Don't miss this opportunity to learn and network with other _
_Law Enforcement and School Professionals from throughout New England._

*Who should attend the conference?* 

· School Resource Officers

· School Police Officers

· Juvenile Officers & Detectives

· D.A.R.E. Officers

· School Administrators

· Community Oriented Police Units

· Any other law enforcement/school related personnel

*Workshop Training Topics to Include*

· Building Strong Partnerships 

· Comprehensive School Crisis Planning

· Gangs & Graffiti in Schools

· Aftermath-What to do After a School Crisis

· Drugs in the Classroom

· Cyber Threats and Issues

· School Multi-Hazard Assessment Resource Tool (SMART)

*Conference Attendee Registration*

· $80.00 & Registration Application due by March 24, 2006

· Conference from 8:00am - 4:00pm (Registration 8:00 - 8:45am)

· Two Snack/Beverage Breaks and Lunch Included

· Certificate of Attendance 

· Reception immediately following conference

· Discounted room rate of $99.00 night

Please complete the *Conference Attendee Registration Application*

For more information contact SRO Dan Perenick at 781-721-0775 or 

Email: [email protected]

Visit www.mjpoa.org

*SCHOOL SAFETY CONFERENCE*

*Sponsored by NASRO Region 4 and the M.J.P.O.A.* 
*Friday March 31, 2006*

*Conference Attendee Registration Application*

· Sheraton Colonial Hotel & Conference Center, One Audubon Road, Wakefield, MA

· $80.00 Due by March 24, 2006 (checks/cash only) 

· $99.00/Night Discounted Room Rate (see below)

· Significant Others Welcome(see social events page)

*Mail to:* 
SRO Dan Perenick 
Winchester High School 
80 Skillings Road 
Winchester, MA 01890

*Make Checks Payable to: M.J.P.O.A. *

Please Print: 
*Attendee's Name*

Agency/School

Mailing Address

City, State, Zip

Business Phone

Fax

Email

*Sheraton Colonial Hotel*

Conveniently located just 12 miles from Boston and Logan Airport on Route 128/95. Deluxe accommodations await you in each of the newly renovated guestrooms. In-house restaurant, fitness center, indoor pool and nearby shopping.

To reserve a room, call the Sheraton Colonial at 781-245-9300 and mention the NASRO / M.J.P.O.A. School Safety Conference for your discounted room rate.

SCHOOL SAFETY CONFERENCE

*Sponsored by NASRO Region 4 and the M.J.P.O.A.* 
*Conference Attendee (& Guest) Social Events*

Have you been spending too much time at work?

Time for you to take a break (and your significant other)!

What a great way to get away for a night or two

*Take advantage of an informative School Safety Conference* 
*Meet and network with other professionals from throughout New England &#8230;*

*SheratonColonialHotel & ConferenceCenter* 
$99.00 Night / Discounted Room Rate 
Deluxe Guest Rooms with 2 Doubles or 1 King
High Speed Internet Access

J. Witherspoon's Grille and Pub, open for Breakfast, Lunch & Dinner

The Boston Sports Club, complete fitness center

Olympic-size indoor pool & saunas

For more information visit www.sheraton.com

*Activities for your Guest May Include*

Health Club and Pool

Shopping at nearby North Shore Mall or Burlington Mall

Evening Reception with Conference Attendee

Dinner and Entertainment with Transportation (additional cost)

For more information contact SRO Dan Perenick at 781-721-0775 or 

Email: [email protected]

Visit www.mjpoa.org


----------

